

N.Korean ambassador breaks law in Germany, police can't arrest him - wiradikusuma
http://www.straitstimes.com/BreakingNews/Asia/Story/STIStory_758169.html

======
Xylakant
As a Berlin resident I can tell you that foreign diplomats fishing in the
Havel river is the least of our worries. Trafic rule violations such as
blocking emergency exits and excessive speeding are not uncommon for vehicles
with diplomatic licence plates. There are roundabout 8000 - 12000 cases each
year with Russia, China, Saudi-Arabia and Egypt leading the board. Most cases
are petty fines, but we have around 50 accidents a year. In 2004 the bulgarian
Ambassador ran over a Policeman who tried to stop him for driving under
influence.

Basically all that happens is that if things get too excessive a protest note
will be sent to the country in question. However, other cities share the same
fate. AFAIK New York collects the tickets and deducts them from foreign aid
paid to the country (not that this would have any influence on Saudi-Arabia or
China I'd assume)

------
michaelcampbell
What is the purpose of diplomatic immunity? I suppose there is some overriding
principle over the laws of the land, but I've never been shown what it is. Why
do countries allow this?

~~~
Xylakant
The basic idea is a simple one: The diplomat should not be at the mercy of the
host state nor should there be the possibility to arrest the diplomat or his
family on trumped up charges. Diplomatic immunity allows the diplomat to live
and do as he could and would in his home country. It also allows for the
diplomat to be in the host country even during times of strained relationships
or even war. It allows western diplomats to commit crimes such as serving and
drinking alcohol in states where alcohol is considered a forbidden drug. It
also allows diplomats to misbehave badly and go fishing without permit :)

------
wglb
Unclear how this is HN material.

